# L&M 50th Anniversary Sale GAS



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

Anyone else get the L&M 50th Anniv Sale flyer yet??

The Godin LG for $599 and Gibby LP Studio Mahogany for $895 have given me a case of painful GAS!

I'm pretty pissed off at the lack of basses in the flyer though. One lousy Epiphone EB-0 :zzz:


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I didn't get it! When does it start???


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I got my Godin LG already but... I don't have the flyer! Where can I get one, and when does it start? Thanks!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I used a nice godin with a hard tail and a somewhat thin neck (still nothing compared to my wizard but still good) with dual hums and I really liked it. It sorta had the same body shape as the RG and I love that for picking it up. I guess where I was going with this is, is that type of guitar the one that's on sale?

Also to David, no you no longer have to put off getting a Godin


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

If you are looking at Godins, I would look used. While they are beautiful guitars, their resale value is pretty bad which means you can benefit. I have seen 2 LG's on Craiglist in brand new condition for $350. I only got $375 when I sold a 2 year old LGSP90 awhile back.

Traynor amps and Godin guitars are some of the best products out there in my opinion right now, and the resale value is poor on both right now. You can find fantastic deals.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Give me this 









EMG 81's in the one on the left and an 81 and 85 on the right one. Id take the left one if it had the string through bridge. YUM!


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

I played on one. It kicks.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I guess they stopped making the LG's with 24 fret necks? The one I owned had one. It was a sparkly gold finish. They are such fantastic playing guitars. The neck joint and recessed bridge system make the action so nice. My issue with mine was it weighed more than a lot of Les Pauls I have played. I have a ba shoulder and it was just too much.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Where did you get the flyer?!?! I usually get e-mails form them but nothing yet. And there is nothing on the L&M site about it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I got the flyer as well last week. The sale doesn't start till May 29th though.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Does anyone want to post the details?  

Or I guess I coud call them up and ask....

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Really I don't see that many "killer' deals in the flyer. But I don't buy a ton of new gear either, mostly used.

They have VOX VR15's which in my opinion are a fantastic practice amp for only $119 (pretty much half price).

Zoom 3000 Bass Multi Effects Unit $99 down from $375

Bass/Guitar gear wise those are the only huge deals I see. There are a lot of items where you save $50-100 but I don't consider those massive deals.

They have a few "Long and Mcquade Anniversary" items that look kinda neat though. One is a laquered tween Blues Junior with a Jensen speaker and a footswitch for the fat channel. $699. Another is Mesa Lonestar with a really neat design (mahogany control panel). $3,395.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> One is a laquered tween Blues Junior with a Jensen speaker and a footswitch for the fat channel. $699.


A regular blues jr. can be had at 12th fret for $504. I wonder if it worth the difference for lacquered tweed and a jenson?


----------



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

Wow, I guess I have my email notification turned off - I assumed no one was replying to this thread!

Sale runs May 29 - June 30 at all L&M locations across Canada.

Flyer incluides a scratch & win card with instant prizes and access code for the L&M online contest, I believe you can also get these cards in-store.

They are running 6 month 0% financing (but only certain brands each week, OAC)

Special events every Saturday (best one I see is free guitar setups with the purchase of strings on June 3; though last time I tried to get my guitar set up there they told me they wouldn't because they were so backed up - their tech must be really pleased about this special  )

Not really a lot of wild deals in the flyer - I should hope there will be more in-store. Though, the sale could end up proving to be kind of lame based on the deals & selection in the flyer.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

^^ I like the sound of the free guitar set ups. Hopefully, I'll be around June 3rd.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

Hmm, My strings are dead so Im going tommarow to get new ones. But then Im gonna have to go again to L & M on june 3 and get strings AGAIN just so I can get a free setup. Wait, so theres no guarantee ill get a free setup?


----------



## becksbolero (Feb 21, 2006)

Sales and canadian guitar shops in the same sentence is an oxymoron to me,i'm just fed up,i'm using the pennysaver,kijii and friends to find what i want and don't get me started on the the second hand shops.
While i'm being whiney i apologize but the flier seemed to me to be a great big whopping american flash in my face waste of time(took up half my mailbox).
Hope you all are well and rocking and if anyone has an old Espana solid body could you post a pic?A friend of mines mother has one thats been sitting in the attic since she was 14 and she's 50 something now and Becky was going to show it to me but her mother keeps saying she wants to keep it.

ps getting a Frank Marino double live cd this week when i get back from work and really looking forward to some good old guitar hero stuff.
k' i'm done..shoot me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Also to David, no you no longer have to put off getting a Godin


..........................


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

becksbolero said:


> ps getting a Frank Marino double live cd this week when i get back from work and really looking forward to some good old guitar hero stuff.



...prepare yourself for a real treat!

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> They have VOX VR15's which in my opinion are a fantastic practice amp for only $119 (pretty much half price).



...that is a stupidly good deal!

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> A regular blues jr. can be had at 12th fret for $504. I wonder if it worth the difference for lacquered tweed and a jenson?



A good Jensen speaker is probably worth the extra money. The Tweed is more of a cosmetic difference. Most people I know who get Blues or Pro Jr.'s end up upgrading the speaker anymore though which costs from $100-200 (and more sometimes) anyway. The Jensen Vintage is a nice speaker.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

some of the prices look like they are inchs away from throwing the stuff out. a warning though, the free setup basically entails a string change and the tech telling you if something major is wrong


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I guess they stopped making the LG's with 24 fret necks? The one I owned had one. It was a sparkly gold finish. They are such fantastic playing guitars. The neck joint and recessed bridge system make the action so nice. My issue with mine was it weighed more than a lot of Les Pauls I have played. I have a ba shoulder and it was just too much.


You should try the newer ones. My LG Signature is lighter than my SG. I don't know if they have a 24-fret model now. A 24-fret neck-thru with EMG's would be nice...


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

So I went to L&M today to take a look... didn't see anything really special that I wanted. The store was pretty empty too... more salespeople than customers there. I wanted strings... but I think i'll wait until June 24th (gift card day or whatever). I got a copy of the flier... no scratch card though.

Maybe it's just the Waterloo L&M. Mneh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I got the scratch card in the mail, attached to the flyer. So it might have just been your copy of the flyer


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, probably cause I just picked it up at the store. Whatever. I've never won anything on a scratch card before... haha. 

Kind of a waste of an hour though... oh well, it was a nice walk... even if it's *boiling* outside and I'm going to get a sunburn.


----------



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

jane said:


> I wanted strings... but I think i'll wait until June 24th (gift card day or whatever).


Good call - I think I'll pick up the ten-pack of D'addario strings and some picks on that day and snag a gift card.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Im thinking about getting the Kramer Pacer...


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I picked up some of those 20' cables for $5. I might go on the 17th and get some stands, they have them on for $5 that day.


----------



## hfisher3380 (Mar 5, 2006)

Although I did end up buying something at L&M last week (a beautiful Traynor YCV50Blue) it was not a result of their sale. I didn't really think it was much of a sale actually, unless you plan on taking advantage of their interest-free 6-month financing. They have a bunch of special edition items like L&M 50th anniversary special items - not really good prices though, at least from what I saw at their Steeles location in North York.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No, the anniversary edition items are generally NOT well priced - the Mesa Boogie looks nice but at almost $2400 is about $6-700 more than the regular LSS combo. PRS Custom 22 $3800 owie. The Traynor YCV50 is a great amp - I have one - but can be found cheaper elsewhere. etc etc etc. The LP Studio is a decent enough deal, but I just bought an R0 =P


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I bought a DVD on 50 Blues Licks. for $12.99


----------



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

I bought a slide and a 10-pack of strings.
:zzz: 

Sometimes the drum guys really piss me off at Long & McQuade. They look at me like I'm a moron when I ask them questions about the Yamaha & Roland electronic kits, as I am deciding which one to purchase (and I tell them that). So here's a guy that's wanting to spend $3000-4000 and they can't be ****ing bothered to find out when they'll have stock or if a module can accept additional cymbal pads.

I'm thinking of trying to find a new place to purchase from. For guitar stuff, the dudes at Guitarworks are douchebags, but they at least give me the time of day. Although, to their credit the guitar & recording/keyboard people at L&M have been pretty good to me. It's just the drum dept. that is a bunch of *******s on a consistent basis.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

whitegreyblack said:


> I bought a slide and a 10-pack of strings.
> :zzz:
> 
> Sometimes the drum guys really piss me off at Long & McQuade. They look at me like I'm a moron when I ask them questions about the Yamaha & Roland electronic kits, as I am deciding which one to purchase (and I tell them that). So here's a guy that's wanting to spend $3000-4000 and they can't be ****ing bothered to find out when they'll have stock or if a module can accept additional cymbal pads.
> ...



Where are you located ?????


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The big thing I like about L&M is thats a new one just opened 5 min from my place. But I like The Arts in Newmarket way better. Never met anyone in there that wasn't cool, everyone is really nice and know their stuff pretty good too.


----------



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Where are you located ?????


Calgary.

Like I said, the guitar folks and the keys/recording folks have always been grand. The drum dept. has been staffed by wankers for a while now, in my opinion.

I tell them I'm ready to purchase a kit once I figure out whether the Roland TD-12 or the Yamaha DTXtreme IIS is what I need. They won't even bother to tell me when they expect new stock to arrive, or look up whether the TD-12, which is about $1200 more than the Yamaha, can accept an additional cymbal pad.


----------



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

I could have bought from St. John's Music, but it seems to have disappeared :confused-smiley-010 :confused-smiley-010 

And their site tells me they are located at L&M's address. :confused-smiley-010 :confused-smiley-010


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

St John's music is about 0.5 km east of L&M on 58th ave.

Really big store (there's a keyboard dept. upstairs as well) , maybe larger than L&M.


----------



## whitegreyblack (Feb 3, 2006)

CalgaryTerry said:


> St John's music is about 0.5 km east of L&M on 58th ave.
> 
> Really big store (there's a keyboard dept. upstairs as well) , maybe larger than L&M.


That explains everything.
Weird place to relocate to, if you ask me.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> The big thing I like about L&M is thats a new one just opened 5 min from my place. But I like The Arts in Newmarket way better. Never met anyone in there that wasn't cool, everyone is really nice and know their stuff pretty good too.


Where is this store in Newmarket? I am in Orangeville so I consider Newmarket more local than Toronto for driving. Do they stock Gibson by any chance? Do they have any techs working there (for amps or guitars)?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

The store is on Eagle st between Young and Leslie. It about a block south of Davis Dr. And yes they stock Gibson, lots. Better than L&M I don't think I've ever seen a R8 or R9 at L&M. I know they have guitar techs there but I', not sure about amp. www.theartsmusicstore.com


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Rumble_b said:


> The store is on Eagle st between Young and Leslie. It about a block south of Davis Dr. And yes they stock Gibson, lots. Better than L&M I don't think I've ever seen a R8 or R9 at L&M. I know they have guitar techs there but I', not sure about amp. www.theartsmusicstore.com



...the guitar techs are eric and darryl. extremely knowledgeable. 

this store just gets better and better. amazing selection of guitars and amps. very easy to deal with, they are not shy about sharing their opinions and knowledge.

-dh


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Do they service amps as well? I got going to take a run to Guelph tomorrow to get an amp worked out, but if they do amps at the store in Newmarket, I'd take it there.

Newmarket has all kinds of great stores, so I guess it makes sense that they's have a great guitar shop too.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Do they service amps as well?


No. Unfortunately they send them out for repair.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Well, the store in Guelph does that as well to a tech who does repairs for a few local shops around there. He's really good, but Guelph is a bit of a drive. If the store in Newmarket had the same deal with a good tech, I would be ok with that.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> If the store in Newmarket had the same deal with a good tech, I would be ok with that.


I would recommend The Arts. I've dealt with them for years and never had any complaints. I'm not sure if Eric is still there, I haven't seen him in a while, but talk to Darryl. He looks after the repairs. Good guy.

The other option is to go to Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill. They do all their repairs in house.


----------



## silverkw (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sorry but, L&M's sales really suck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

silverkw said:


> I'm sorry but, L&M's sales really suck.


Where are you located. I get the impression it really varies from store to store.


----------

